# Athletic Newbie Needs Advice: Synapse v. CAAD8 v. CAAD9



## CSWagner (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm trying to buy my first road bike, and have been looking online for a used bike to save money ($1200 is the absolute most I can spend).

I'm 27, very athletic, and have excelled at all other sports I've tried, so although I'm a newbie, I don't want to buy a bike and soon wish I had a more aggressive (advanced) bike. 

I went to my LBS and was told that I should buy a Synapse because it has a more upright position than the CAAD8 (the employee neglected to discuss any other models), but to be honest, the guy seemed more interested in telling me about all the cool cycling adventures he's been on than actually listening to what I'm looking for and giving me some sound advice. I'm pretty sure he thought I was just a naive girl looking to spend money on a new thrill (just the opposite though: I'm serious about getting into the sport, have been doing tons of research, and money is tight). He did help me settle on the right size though: men's 48 (I'm a 5'5" female, w/ a very long torso for a girl my height and shorter legs).

Since very few men ride a 48, I've tried to be flexible in my search for that size, looking for a few different models. From what I've read the CAAD8 is a great bike for people looking to get into the sport and the guy at my LBS suggested a synapse, so I've been searching everywhere online for either a Synapse (6, 5, or Carbon 6) or a CAAD8 (S 6, or S 8) in a size 48. 

So far I haven't found anything (except for new 2010s at MRP, which I'd like to avoid if I can save money). Today, however, I found a good deal on a 2010 CAAD9-6, and don't know whether this bike would be too much for me.

(1) Please let me know your thoughts on my dilemma - especially, re: the CAAD9-6

(2) Do you have any other advice for me (even unrelated to my post) about something you know now that you wish you knew before you bought your first road bike?

Thanks! 

- CSWagner


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome! I just bought a 2010 CAAD9 myself (after buying a bike that wasn't agressive enough in the first place) so I know where you're coming from. For the money, I don't think you can do much better than the CAAD line...but that is definitely a personal opinion. I did plenty of research myself, and you will be hard pressed to find negative feedback when it comes to CAAD9's. The Synapse is geared to give a bit more comfortable ride, with the main difference being the more relaxed (and full carbon) frame geometry with the Synapse vs. CAAD more aggressively shaped aluminum. I was hung up on going with carbon for the weight savings (I'm getting into racing), but I was more than pleasently surprised at how light the CAAD's are.

For your $1200 budget, you might be able to find a little bit older CAAD with some 105 components for your budget. But I really think the Tiagra on the 9-6 will suit you just fine. Good luck!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Head tube: Synapse is the tallest. CAAD8 middle. CAAD9 has the shortest. The 9 will give you the most options as you can set up it up identical to the Synapse or the 8 and as you progress you can take spacers out and move your bars to a more aggressive/aerodynamic position.

Horizontal top tube: Synapse & CAAD8 are the same. CAAD9 is a touch longer. Again, I think with your longer torso along with your natural athletic ability, age and presumably flexibility the 9 TT will suit you the best in the long run.

Seat tube: Synapse is the shortest. CAAD8 a bit longer. CAAD9 longest. This length combined with the HT and TT lengths will give you the overall feeling that a bike is aggressive (low front/high seat) v. more of a comfort fitting bike (higher in front and lower seat). In general, the more aggressive fitting bikes are race type bikes as aerodynamics plays such an important role in energy conservation.

There are some other differences in geometry but overall I really think the CAAD9 will be the most responsive bike of the three. The 8 would be a close second and the Synapse third. I have not ridden them so maybe someone with experience in all three can verify. Just looking at the numbers...

Overall: CAAD9 for you. You can set the 9 up to be aggressive or plush with spacers, stem length, stem angles, set back v. non set back posts. The Synapse on the other hand may be ok to start but, as you progress you will be limited by the above tube dimensions (can only get so aggressive). The CAAD8 somewhere in between. Maybe the best advise is to find a friend or someone you trust who has been riding for a while and shop with them. Preferably someone who's riding style you want to emulate. Also, do your research on bike fitting as a fit can make or break any bike if it is close to your size. I don't believe there is one way to fit a bike, but finding how to fit your body with all it's irregularities to a bike is the point.


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

Shimano 105 components are a nice sweet spot for performance vs price.
Just ordered a Synapse 5 WSD for my wife, but she is almost 50 and does not want to lean over more then an inch or two and wants a smoother ride...but still a good quality bike with good parts. Plenty of people do 50 to 100 mile rides on the Synapse, actually that's what they are made for. many people buy race bikes, but do they ever race? Now a days, you don't have to buy a race bike ( and it's geometry) to get quality, they make "performance" bikes with same quality but more comfortable.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi CS:

I'm 5'5 with a 29 inch inseam and I ride a 48cm CAAD9. I think it should fit you fine but you really should test ride the bike in that size and get the shop should do a proper fitting. Haven't ridden the CAAD8 but the CAAD9 rides unbelievably well. It handles predictably and is very comfortable. Wait until you stomp on the pedals in a sprint or in an uphill climb. It's unbelievaly exhilarating.

You should be able to find some good deals on the CAAD9 since Cannondale is rolling out the new CAAD10 this year. In fact the CAAD10 have already hit the stores. Please remember that you still need to budget for cycling clothing, shoes, bottle cages & a helmet.

CHL


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

My wife just got a 2010 CAAD9-5 Feminine and loves it. She even test rode a Synapse and came back saying she liked the CAAD better. The drive train on the 9-5 is generally considered better than the 9-6, but at your price point you may have to go with the 6. You can upgrade components later if you get more money and feel the need to.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Best bang for the buck is getting a Caad 9.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

Caad 9


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's what I got from your post "I'm 27, very athletic, 5'5" female" and my conclusion is that









On a serious note, the CAAD9 is a great first, second, third... and last bike.


----------



## CSWagner (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's the deal I found on the 2010 CAAD9-6 that I referred to in my original post:

Bike (MRP: $1229; only been ridden 15 miles)
+Shimano Pedals - SPD-SL (MRP: $80)
+Polar CS-100 Cycling speed & heart rate computer (MRP: $120)
+Shimano Shoes - R132 (MRP: $150; never been worn)
+Shipping

Total MRP: $1579+shipping

Deal I found: $900


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

That sounds like a pretty sweet deal for all of that stuff. I'd probably take it if I were you...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm not sure how the seller can prove that the bike has been ridden only 15 miles but go for it if it fits.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Also take into consideration that the 9-6 also comes with a 9 speed drive train. If you choose to upgrade later...it will be a bit more difficult, since the higher end parts are all 10 speed.


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

First of all you need to decide what your goals are in riding. The Synapse is a more plush comfortable upright ride. The CAADs are built more for speed, but the geometry isn't uncomfortable. With your age & athleticism, I'd guess you be happier with the CAAD, especially if you get hooked & want to race or do tri's down the line. I'd stay away from the CAAD 8's (2010), but 2011 might be good for you. I think you can find what you are looking for & stay under $1200 with the CAAD 9 or Synapse. Also, get a 2nd opinion on your measurements. A men's bike is definitely what you are looking for, but make sure the handlebars aren't too wide if your shoulders are narrow. If you live in a large enough area, compare shops. Tell them basically what you want & how much you can spend, they'll work with you within reason. Also, a good negotiating item may be to swapping out the handlebars (although it is pretty labor intensive & requires new tape) if they are reluctant to work with you on price. Swing for the fences & see what happens. If a shop takes care of you, stick with them as you evolve in the sport.


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

IMO, I would buy neither bike sight unseen or without a test-ride. You need to take both bikes out for a test ride and see for yourself what fit/frame works for you from a comfort and handling point-of-view. Liquigas takes the Synapse to race Paris-Roubaix so it can be raced. Both are great bikes. When I test rode time, I liked how the CAAD was responsive and "lively" as compared to the Synapse.

In the mean time, I'd try to save a few more bucks and get at least a CAAD9 5 if you're going to be serious about this. The drivetrain (Shimano 105) is better and it will be cheaper to get it upfront rather than doing a full upgrade later... unless you turn out to be the next Evie Stevens of course at which point people will be giving you new decked-out bikes!  

Good luck!


----------



## nugtr (Sep 17, 2010)

Check out caad 8 5 alittle more upright than caad 10 but a little more race like than synapse. I have been trying to decide between Tiagra model about $1100,or push the limits and get the shimano 105 at about $1300.


----------

